# Charter? Forget it- How about Yacht Share?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After circumnavigating for the past 7 years on a Ron Holland
52 and forming an adventure charter company (Offshore
Odysseys) to help us pay the way we''ve come up with a much better way- for us (the crew), and others who want to sail the world, but have neither the time or the dollars to do it. We''re calling the program "Catamaran Share", with our first 60'' Fountaine Pajot being launched this fall (more cats are scheduled to follow). Each year we''re planning a series of "Adventures" and "Expeditions" designed around remote exploration- kitesurfing, surfing, sailing, spearfishing, diving on a luxury cat- IN STYLE. 

Take a look at our brand new website: www.offshoreodysseys.com for details.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Seeing how the rules of this website prohibit advertising on the Message Boards, I would suggest that your disregard of these rules shows, at the least, a total disrespct for simple courtesy and probably more appropriately a total lack of ethics. As a result I cannot imagine anyone trusting a company with such dubious business ethics.

Jeff


----------



## coughlin (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Jeff,

Relax maybe he made a mistake and is excited. You do not have to lash out I wonder about your morle ethics. I have nothing to do with them, but reading your message was so negative.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Kessi,

While Jeff may be blunt, his post is not negative. There is a very good reason for keeping these boards free of advertising. Namely, it keeps the boards free. There is a nice little space, clearly visable above here that says....."Advertise here". 

The new owners of the site have done a great job of not only ressurecting the site, but making some great improvements to it, as well. I don't think it's too much to ask the users to follow their policies.

With respect,
John


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

Thanks folks for weighing in here and reiterating our policies - it is much appreciated. 

When we see posts that violate our policies, our initial goal is to grant the poster the benefit of the doubt (within reason) because we know from experience that few people actually take the time to fully read the rules they agreed to when joining the website. 

But when a member clearly demonstrates a total disregard for the rules and posts the same basic message 3 times (and they only have 3 posts to their credit) and each message is an attempt to exploit the forum for free advertising then we "notice" and "we deal with that member".

SailExplorer's other two posts are now history and we will let this one stand for the time being. We encourage SailExplorer to become an active participant and contribute to the body of knowledge of the forum through opinions, the sharing of wisdom, asking questions and participating in a meaningful manner.

We know from experience that members who are "in the business" who are active on the forums and not just here to exploit the "eyeballs" stand a much better chance of promoting their business if they are viewed by other members as participants, not interlopers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This has been up for awhile and I must apologize for not adhering to the rules, and not checking back into the forum. It was posted, as Kessi proposed- out of excitement. I've cruised and taught sailing for a long time, and it was out of excitement that I wanted to get the word out that there's a better way. I just posted another before noticing these replies and deleted the post. My sincerest apologies for not complying.

Thank you,

Gavin


----------

